# 18650 dual box mod



## LeakingDeath69 (23/9/15)

Hi all im in Port elizabeth and right now im vaping a apollo Mech and i just want more.. so im looking to make a dual 18650, i have the box already and have got 510 connection and everything else just need a decent push button any place in PE where i can get one? not looking to order online unless thats the only way?


----------



## Tom. F (23/9/15)

Are you planning on protecting the switch with a mosfet?


----------



## LeakingDeath69 (23/9/15)

No going to just wing it I know i should but first want to see how it vapes and from there i will think of putting in a mosfet.


----------



## 6ghost9 (23/9/15)

Morning @LeakingDeath69 Welcome to the Forum! We have a local group based around PE, Despatch and Uitenhage. We do have a whatsapp group were we announce dates and times for our Monthly vape meets and group buys and so on. If you would like me to add you please feel free to pm me your number and I will add you too it. Its not nearly as big as the main centre meets but its something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

There is no switch locally that will handle the type of amps that a dual 18650 mod does. Unless you're going to vape under 10 amps all the way, you either have to get a mechanical switch or put in a mosfet to protect the switch. A normal momentary switch will not handle the amps and will melt. Not safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom. F (23/9/15)

I strongly suggest you include a resettable fuse and a mosfet. They're a cheap price to pay for peace of mind. A decent mosfet wont give you much voltage drop and you can always wire two in parallel if you so desire in order to reduce this. It will not only protect your box but also your hand and face and dog and most importantly, the reputation of ecigs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

Best one I could find right now http://www.ebay.com/itm/Momentary-P...h-Horn-Kit-Car-12-volt-20-A-AMP-/180735305994

Can handle 20amp


----------



## LeakingDeath69 (23/9/15)

zadiac said:


> There is no switch locally that will handle the type of amps that a dual 18650 mod does. Unless you're going to vape under 10 amps all the way, you either have to get a mechanical switch or put in a mosfet to protect the switch. A normal momentary switch will not handle the amps and will melt. Not safe.


What website or where will i be able to buy a switch and mosfet?


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

http://za.rs-online.com/web/

This mosfet: http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/products/7398846/
This resistor: http://za.rs-online.com/web/p/products/7398846/

You should also look at resettable fuses

With that setup you can use any switch you want.

Connect your batteries in parallel and use 2 x 15 amp resettable fuses. That will give you play up to 30 amps for very low builds.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TE-Connecti...5A-PPTC-2pc-/121640745623?hash=item1c525a7a97

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LeakingDeath69 (23/9/15)

Thanks Really appreciate the adive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

Pleasure. Just be safe and enjoy your vaping


----------



## Silver (25/9/15)

LeakingDeath69 said:


> Hi all im in Port elizabeth and right now im vaping a apollo Mech and i just want more.. so im looking to make a dual 18650, i have the box already and have got 510 connection and everything else just need a decent push button any place in PE where i can get one? not looking to order online unless thats the only way?



Welcome to the forum @LeakingDeath69 , hope you come right with your switch
Have moved this thread to "modders paradise". It was in "forum suggestions"
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/9/15)

Locally available from here



https://www.reddit.com/r/OpenPV/comments/2htbl7/building_an_unregulated_box_mod_seeking/


----------

